# Canadian Joining American forces (lol)



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"David ritz" <ludwigcm@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 16:33:41 PST*
Just out of curiousity can a canadian join the US Marines? I was thinking 
about doing it for a little while just for a change. Mind you I don‘t know 
if I would like being around the yanks for so long and donning the american 
uniform. I was just thinking that it would be cool to play with the toys 
that they get to play with. But I do love serving my country. Ah well.
Tpr. Ritz
SALH A
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"mike podolas" <matthewx@escape.ca>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 20:31:47 -0600*
Just responding to one of your queries on joining foreign armed services.
My son Mike is presently with 3PPCLI in Bosnia. About a year ago he looked
at joining the US Marines. I had joined USMC as a Canadian in 1967  and he
was wondering if the same rules applied. Then I had to emigrate to the US
and could join as a "landed emigrant", but could not take out dual
citizenship" At that time the military would sponsor you, not now
Now you must be a US citizen to join. This applied to all 5 forces Air
Force, Army, Marines, Navy and Coast Guard
----- Original Message -----
From: John Dillon 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 12:27 PM
Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
>
> It is harder for an americain to join the british comenwealth forces but
for
> a canadian it is easy.  I"m looking into the royal marines and all i have
to
> do is apply, go to britian, take the enterance test and they‘ll let me
know.
>   I‘m sure americains can do the same, with maybe a little bit more of a
run
> around.
>
>   JOHN!!!
> >From: "John Gilmour" 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
> >Date: Sat, 11 Mar 2000 08:46:55 -0500
> >
> >I THINK THAT YOU WOULD HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM WITH THE AUSTRALIAN FORCES
AS
> >YOU WOULD WITH THE CANADIAN  BRITISH, THAT BEING THE QUESTION OF
> >CITIZENSHIP, WHY NOT TRY THE FRENCH OR SPANISH FOREIGN LEGIONS .
> >
> >
> >-----Original Message-----
> >From: Rob Kobold 
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> >Date: Saturday, March 11, 2000 4:59 AM
> >Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
> >
> >
> > >
> > >
> > >Dear John,
> > >
> > >Thanks for the advice.  I‘ve been an American soldier
> > >though, and I‘m really looking for something
> > >different.  I would try the Brits, but unfortunately
> > >it deosn‘t look like they take foriegners.  As far as
> > >pay goes, I was hoping to try for an officers slot.
> > >I‘ve met immigrants to the US who became officers, so
> > >I‘m trying to find someone else who will allow that.
> > >Australia seems promising.  If you can offer any help
> > >with my endeavors, I‘d appreciate it.
> > >
> > >Rob Kobold
> > >
> > >====
> > >"Language is a poor enough means of communication, I think we should
use
> >every damn word we‘ve got"
> > >Henry Drummond Spencer Tracey, on profanity, "Inherit the Wind"
> > >Thank you for writing me, it gets lonely at the top. Please write
again,
> >and, VOTE GREEN!!!!
> > >
> > >
> > >__________________________________________________
> > >Do You Yahoo!?
> > >Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
> > >http://im.yahoo.com
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Lorraine Marler" <lrmarler69@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sun, 12 Mar 2000 02:49:53 GMT*
Tpr. ritz
>From: "David ritz" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Canadian Joining American forces lol
>Date: Sat, 11 Mar 2000 16:33:41 PST
>
>Just out of curiousity can a canadian join the US Marines? I was thinking
>about doing it for a little while just for a change. Mind you I don‘t know
>if I would like being around the yanks for so long and donning the american
>uniform. I was just thinking that it would be cool to play with the toys
>that they get to play with. But I do love serving my country. Ah well.
>Tpr. Ritz
>SALH A
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Lorraine Marler" <lrmarler69@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sun, 12 Mar 2000 02:49:54 GMT*
Tpr. ritz
>From: "David ritz" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Canadian Joining American forces lol
>Date: Sat, 11 Mar 2000 16:33:41 PST
>
>Just out of curiousity can a canadian join the US Marines? I was thinking
>about doing it for a little while just for a change. Mind you I don‘t know
>if I would like being around the yanks for so long and donning the american
>uniform. I was just thinking that it would be cool to play with the toys
>that they get to play with. But I do love serving my country. Ah well.
>Tpr. Ritz
>SALH A
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Lorraine Marler" <lrmarler69@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sun, 12 Mar 2000 11:03:33 GMT*
Tpr. ritz
       I know that this is not in response to your question, which by the 
way I think, but I am not positive, that you have to have some kind of 
status to join or a parent that was american.  However if you are interested 
in playing with american equipment while in the militia maybe wait until the 
next time the unit goes down to the states as they did last year.  That is 
providing that there is a next time.  I am from B SQN and I was curious as 
to what kind of parading you guys do down there.  I want to see if we are 
getting ripped off up here.  If you are who I think you are you should have 
just got of your driver‘s course for the AVGP if not please correct me.
>From: "David ritz" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Canadian Joining American forces lol
>Date: Sat, 11 Mar 2000 16:33:41 PST
>
>Just out of curiosity can a canadian join the US Marines? I was thinking
>about doing it for a little while just for a change. Mind you I don‘t know
>if I would like being around the yanks for so long and donning the american
>uniform. I was just thinking that it would be cool to play with the toys
>that they get to play with. But I do love serving my country. Ah well.
>Tpr. Ritz
>SALH A
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Rob Kobold <rckobold@yahoo.com>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 21:00:56 -0800 (PST)*
david,
It is so incredibly easy for ANYONE to join the
American armed forces.  A lot of people use it as a
way to get their citizenship there is no citizenship
requirement to join.  You probably need a greencard
to join though, but those are easy to come by.  As far
as your choice of the Marines, I was in the Army so
you probable know what I‘ll say about that.  If you
want toys go to the Army, try to join into something
in the Special Operations command USASOC Rangers
would be a better choice than the Marines.  I was in
USASOC active duty and now as a reservist nothing
real cool, Tactical Psychological Operations and we
got and get more equipment and toys Night vision,
radios, GPS, WEAPONS than anyone else in the Army or
Marines.  My reserve unit trains out of Camp
Pendleton, a Marine Corp Base, and it‘s pitiful when
our lot of reservists has more and newer stuff than
they do.
Rob Kobold 
--- David ritz  wrote:
> Just out of curiousity can a canadian join the US
> Marines? I was thinking 
> about doing it for a little while just for a change.
> Mind you I don‘t know 
> if I would like being around the yanks for so long
> and donning the american 
> uniform. I was just thinking that it would be cool
> to play with the toys 
> that they get to play with. But I do love serving my
> country. Ah well.
> Tpr. Ritz
> SALH A
>
______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at
>  http://www.hotmail.com 
> 
>
--------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> 
====
"Language is a poor enough means of communication, I think we should use every damn word we‘ve got"
Henry Drummond Spencer Tracey, on profanity, "Inherit the Wind"
Thank you for writing me, it gets lonely at the top. Please write again, and, VOTE GREEN!!!!
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
 http://im.yahoo.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Sean Stepan" <sean1994@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 22:26:07 PST*
i realise that some of you offering your wisdom on this topic are a member 
of the US or canadian military, and therefor probably know more about this 
as i am a member of neitheryet. however, i thought i should share what 
little i know because it may be of interest.
before putting my application in for the canadian forces reserves, i 
inquired by emaili forget the site i did this through, i stumbled upon it 
about joining the US Army, as a canadian.
i recieved a letter in the mail about 3 weeks later, from US Army Recruiting 
Commad, Fort Knox, Kentucky, 40121. they told me, and i quote
"we appreciate your interest in the army. however, since one of  the basic 
requirements for enlistment is that the applicant be a united states citizen 
or united states national, your citizenry makes you ineligible to enlist."
so there it is. perhaps the marines set their own policy on this matter, i 
cant say for sure. anyways, this is what the US Army told me, so i will 
assume it to be correct. this is current as of january 18 of this year.
sean
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"David ritz" <ludwigcm@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sun, 12 Mar 2000 12:48:43 PST*
See indeedy Marler I just did get off my drivers course. I am trying to 
figure out who you are. Oh well. We parade every wednesday night with some 
of them just being admin nights. The last couple of trainging nights we 
learned about the new radio woohoo Basically we are just going over 
everything we learned on QL3. Last wednesday night we should have had off 
because all we did was try to start out Cougar. But that only succeeded in 
frustrating everyone because the damn thing didn‘t start even after we 
slaved it. What do you guy s do up there? I heard you just get beasted the 
whole night. That would suck. I don‘t think that we can repell anymore 
because Shiavone and MacDonald are gone. And they were our repelmasters. and 
the likelyhood of a Sallie getting a repelmasters course in next to zero. 
Such is the life of the Armoured Reserve soldier. Ah well. It was fun while 
it was available. Well talk with you later bye bye.
Tpr. Ritz
SALH A
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gilmour" <jgilmour@atsrecruitment.com>* on *Mon, 13 Mar 2000 08:09:32 -0500*
For sure Canadians can join the United States military, as can just about
anybody from anywhere  after having signed up for something like 5 years
they‘ll grant you US Citizenship,  I remember reading somewhere that during
the height of the Vietnam War that there was approximatley 50000 Canadians
in the various Branches of the US Forces .
-----Original Message-----
From: David ritz 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Saturday, March 11, 2000 7:38 PM
Subject: Canadian Joining American forces lol
>Just out of curiousity can a canadian join the US Marines? I was thinking
>about doing it for a little while just for a change. Mind you I don‘t know
>if I would like being around the yanks for so long and donning the american
>uniform. I was just thinking that it would be cool to play with the toys
>that they get to play with. But I do love serving my country. Ah well.
>Tpr. Ritz
>SALH A
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gilmour" <jgilmour@atsrecruitment.com>* on *Mon, 13 Mar 2000 08:15:00 -0500*
When did they change, was it recently  ?
-----Original Message-----
From: mike podolas 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Saturday, March 11, 2000 10:33 PM
Subject: Re: How can an Canadian Join The American Armed Forces
>Just responding to one of your queries on joining foreign armed services.
>My son Mike is presently with 3PPCLI in Bosnia. About a year ago he looked
>at joining the US Marines. I had joined USMC as a Canadian in 1967  and he
>was wondering if the same rules applied. Then I had to emigrate to the US
>and could join as a "landed emigrant", but could not take out dual
>citizenship" At that time the military would sponsor you, not now
>Now you must be a US citizen to join. This applied to all 5 forces Air
>Force, Army, Marines, Navy and Coast Guard
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: John Dillon 
>To: 
>Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 12:27 PM
>Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
>
>
>>
>> It is harder for an americain to join the british comenwealth forces but
>for
>> a canadian it is easy.  I"m looking into the royal marines and all i have
>to
>> do is apply, go to britian, take the enterance test and they‘ll let me
>know.
>>   I‘m sure americains can do the same, with maybe a little bit more of a
>run
>> around.
>>
>>   JOHN!!!
>> >From: "John Gilmour" 
>> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> >To: 
>> >Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
>> >Date: Sat, 11 Mar 2000 08:46:55 -0500
>> >
>> >I THINK THAT YOU WOULD HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM WITH THE AUSTRALIAN FORCES
>AS
>> >YOU WOULD WITH THE CANADIAN  BRITISH, THAT BEING THE QUESTION OF
>> >CITIZENSHIP, WHY NOT TRY THE FRENCH OR SPANISH FOREIGN LEGIONS .
>> >
>> >
>> >-----Original Message-----
>> >From: Rob Kobold 
>> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>> >Date: Saturday, March 11, 2000 4:59 AM
>> >Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
>> >
>> >
>> > >
>> > >
>> > >Dear John,
>> > >
>> > >Thanks for the advice.  I‘ve been an American soldier
>> > >though, and I‘m really looking for something
>> > >different.  I would try the Brits, but unfortunately
>> > >it deosn‘t look like they take foriegners.  As far as
>> > >pay goes, I was hoping to try for an officers slot.
>> > >I‘ve met immigrants to the US who became officers, so
>> > >I‘m trying to find someone else who will allow that.
>> > >Australia seems promising.  If you can offer any help
>> > >with my endeavors, I‘d appreciate it.
>> > >
>> > >Rob Kobold
>> > >
>> > >====
>> > >"Language is a poor enough means of communication, I think we should
>use
>> >every damn word we‘ve got"
>> > >Henry Drummond Spencer Tracey, on profanity, "Inherit the Wind"
>> > >Thank you for writing me, it gets lonely at the top. Please write
>again,
>> >and, VOTE GREEN!!!!
>> > >
>> > >
>> > >__________________________________________________
>> > >Do You Yahoo!?
>> > >Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
>> > >http://im.yahoo.com
>> > >--------------------------------------------------------
>> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> > >message body.
>> >
>> >--------------------------------------------------------
>> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> >message body.
>>
>> ______________________________________________________
>> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>
>> --------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Lorraine Marler" <lrmarler69@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Tue, 14 Mar 2000 05:09:16 GMT*
Tpr Ritz
Don‘t worry about knowing me after the MTSC exercises you will know who I am 
as everyone seems to.  That is disappointing that Shiavone and Macdonald got 
out because they we good.  Most of the things that we do on a wednesday is 
classroom lectures.  I am the mess manager so I end up doing other things 
than training on some nights.  Don‘t worry about the repelling because once 
you get some real driving time down you will enjoy what being in the unit is 
generally about.  If you joined because you like driving the best is to get 
a tasking on a BCT course.  That is what I did last summer and it gave me 
allot of driving experience driving because my DS staff were reg force and 
you learn allot about the vehicles then.  It sounds to me that your cougar 
is just about as good as ours is.  We usually uses about one can of starter 
fluid in order to start it.  Hopefully we will have to opportunity to do 
some maintainance on it to get it working a little better than it is.  Well 
hopefully you come on the MTSC exercises then I can find out who you are.  I 
have just heared your name from some of the troops that were on the drivers 
course like Kopiak, Dyndor, and little Tinline.  Hope to see you then.  Try 
and make them they are a good go.
Tpr Marler
SALH B
>From: "David ritz" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: Canadian Joining American forces lol
>Date: Sun, 12 Mar 2000 12:48:43 PST
>
>See indeedy Marler I just did get off my drivers course. I am trying to
>figure out who you are. Oh well. We parade every wednesday night with some
>of them just being admin nights. The last couple of trainging nights we
>learned about the new radio woohoo Basically we are just going over
>everything we learned on QL3. Last wednesday night we should have had off
>because all we did was try to start out Cougar. But that only succeeded in
>frustrating everyone because the damn thing didn‘t start even after we
>slaved it. What do you guy s do up there? I heard you just get beasted the
>whole night. That would suck. I don‘t think that we can repell anymore
>because Shiavone and MacDonald are gone. And they were our repelmasters. 
>and
>the likelyhood of a Sallie getting a repelmasters course in next to zero.
>Such is the life of the Armoured Reserve soldier. Ah well. It was fun while
>it was available. Well talk with you later bye bye.
>Tpr. Ritz
>SALH A
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

